# The Count of Monte Cristo (2002 Film)



## Abishai100

This film adaptation of the seminal Alexandre Dumas work stars Jim Caviezel as the protagonist Edmond Dantes and Guy Pearce as the untrustworthy Fernand.

As in the novel, we see the spiritual and emotional adventures of Edmond, a man forced to confront terrible challenges on his way to redemption and fortune.  He is betrayed by his peers and friends and abandoned by his fiancée.

Edmond finds hope and reason from a special wise old man while falsely imprisoned and uses clues to obtain the methods and means for self-improvement.

Caviezel is very effective as the thinking Edmond, while Pearce is perfect as the wily Fernand.

While not as elegant as the 1975 TV film starring Richard Chamberlain as Edmond Dantes and Tony Curtis as Fernand, this nice 2002 film (directed by Kevin Reynolds - _Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves_), is cool and swift.

The cinematography is expansive and well-composed, and the sound editing is entertaining.  If you like the Dumas novel the film is based on, then this worthwhile film will entice you about film adaptation art.

There is a nice climactic sequence in which Edmond (Caviezel) and his now-enemy Fernand (Pearce) engage in an exciting sword-fight.

I give this 3/5 stars if an epic cinematic classic such as David Lean's labor-pensive _The Bridge on the River Kwai_ gets 5/5 stars.








The Count of Monte Cristo (2002 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rightwinger

I enjoyed it

Love the scene where he dives into the crystal blue pool to find the treasure of Monte Cristo


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

On the list.

The Chamberlain version was very well done.


----------



## 2aguy

I liked the scene where the pirate tells him he has to kill the crew member.......and when Caviezal asks him why he would want to kill the guy, the pirate captain tells him if he doesn't, he will simply kill both of them and have a shortage in his crew.....

then Caviezal says "then I find smuggling is the life for me and I would be delighted to kill the maggot....."

You can see the line here at 12:33 on the video...


----------

